# real or fake products?



## getNbigg (Dec 11, 2008)

anyone know if these are real i been on the test cypionate and propionate
shooting every monday and thurs. still i havnt seen any gains
running a 250mg and 100mgs


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 11, 2008)

accuatly i have gained in 20 weeks 20 pounds but sufficent gain in muscle mass
or stregtgh are these legit??anyone know how long i have to wait o feel the kick extyrem


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 11, 2008)

double post


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 11, 2008)

getNbigg said:


> accuatly i have gained in 2 weeks 20 pounds but sufficent gain in muscle mass
> or stregtgh are these legit??anyone know how long i have to wait o feel the kick extyrem



Firstly, I am not sure if they are legit or not. I would assume they are some UG from somewhere. I can't see the pics that clearly. I am sure other will help you out with that.

Why did you start taking them before you asked these questions? That is alot of weight in 2 weeks. Is this your 1st cycle?

Obviously you meant but no sufficient gain in muscle mass etc. Because it doesn't matter what you are on there is only so much muscle mass you can put on in just 2 weeks. So the weight you have put on will mainly be water retention.

Am I right in saying you are taking 250mg of test c and 100mg of test p every Mon and Thurs. So that would be 700mg per week. Please tell me why you are using both esters. I hope you are just kickstarting with the test p and plan to cease usage after a few weeks. Something tells me your planning to take both for the entire cycle.

You really need to do more research about the stuff you are putting into your body. How old are you? Because test p will hit you straightaway (moreorless). The test e will hit you fairly soon but it takes about 4 weeks to fully kick in. I am very confused how you could put on so much weight in 2 weeks with just 200mg of test p per week and the test e starting to kick in.

Please be honest now but what did you have planned for your cycle? How long and what PCT do you have lined up and when do you plan to take it?

Like I said I am not sure about the brand but the fact you have put on so much weight shows it is doing something!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 11, 2008)

getNbigg said:


> anyone know if these are real i been on the test cypionate and propionate
> shooting every monday and thurs. still i havnt seen any gains
> running a 250mg and 100mgs



I am confused. Are you just advertising the product 

I thought the first message was from 2 weeks ago. But they are all dated today. But you write I haven't seen any gains. Then 1 min later you say you have put on 20 pounds in weight. Even if it was all water or fat if I had just started test 2 weeks ago and was 20 pounds up I wouldn't equate that to no gains.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 11, 2008)

Just letting you know after some research I heard good things. Like I said they are obviously a UGL. But I have seen alot of posts saying it is good stuff but you can't always believe everything you read. I would say just keep on going and let us know how it goes. But please answer the questions I asked (age, cycle history, cycle plans, pct etc). Thanks


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive never seen or heard of it.
It Doesnt mean it could be "real" though.
What would worry me is #1 What kind of yahoo made this stuff, In what country with what equipment and under what kind of conditions...
I sure wouldnt trust Just anything to Inject!!!! Be smart guys.
So many extra things to have to think and worry about when you mess with UGl gear.

I tell you one thing I know and have learned from experience is My days Of Pumping Just
any Bullshit into my muscles are Over. I Use to the same as you guys when I was younger and all Gung Ho. All it takes is one bad experience and youll wish you never messed with Underground gear.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 12, 2008)

There are Good Ugl`s out there that realy are "Labs" 
My guess would be though off the Cyber world 95% + Are Just some
Kitchen chemist. Just be careful and smart about your health is all Im saying.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 12, 2008)

rAJJIN said:


> There are Good Ugl`s out there that realy are "Labs"
> My guess would be though off the Cyber world 95% + Are Just some
> Kitchen chemist. Just be careful and smart about your health is all Im saying.



Yeah Raj is spot on. I am new to the game but I would never inject a ugl product unless it was known to be good. When I say good I don't mean gains but health and safety. Most stuff is not regulated and made in as Raj states a 'kitchen chemist.'

I have recently trusted a sponsors ugl stuff which is brand new. I am gonna put my trust in the sponsor. But in the future it will be all confirmed human grade for me.


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 14, 2008)

im using the test prop to kick start the cycle and my friend used this and said
hes been gaining weight this is basically my first cycle


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 14, 2008)

Double post


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 14, 2008)

EVERYTIME I CLICK ONCE I MAKE MULTIPY POSTS CAN I GET ADMINS HELP
TO DELETE MY DBOULE POSTS

ALso im running 700 mgs a week 1-5 test P and test C
and 5-8 1000mgs of sustaonn


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 14, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 14, 2008)

getNbigg said:


> EVERYTIME I CLICK ONCE I MAKE MULTIPY POSTS CAN I GET ADMINS HELP
> TO DELETE MY DBOULE POSTS
> 
> ALso im running 700 mgs a week 1-5 test P and test C
> and 5-8 1000mgs of sustaonn 19 years old



Oh no I feared an answer like that. I don't want to alarm you but you have made a big mistake. You should have researched what you were about to do. And about why 19 year olds shouldn't do gear. Sure your gonna go nice and big and you will be made up and then you will stop your cycle and shutdown and well it's not good. 

Your body at 19 is producing huge amounts of natural test and is a muscle building machine if you know how to eat, train and rest right (educated effort). You should train naturally to your full potential (or close). I would say a min age of 23 is about right. Even 23 is young and many would say much older. There is no right answer and I am young too so I know your eagerness to start gear. But you need atleast 5 years of solid training and correct diet before embarking with AAS.

I assume you have no correct pct sorted. Have you researched pct?

And by the way even if you were older and ready for AAS that cycle is not good. You shouldn't be using 2 esters and then a blend on top of that (within the first 5 weeks ). A more solid cycle is to have the kickstart of test p for 3/4 weeks and just have 10 weeks or so of test c. And the doses you have suggested are crazy. 1000mg of sust for a first cycle is crazy.

I would stop now before you really fuck up your hormones. This way you have only been shutdown for a few weeks and recovery will be easier. I don't want to sound alarming but I can't be anything other than that cos you will only regret it if you do that cycle.


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 16, 2008)

i have clomid and when i was 16 my friend s told me i knew how to eat and training i need to do for more years but my friend suggest i do 1000mgs of sustanon for 10 weeks but i dont have that i accuatly just my cut out this cycle cause i ordered from alinshop and i got my notification and says packaages are sent 2-3 weeks i ordered 10mgs 500 winny tabs also i have equipoise 250mg 20ml vial so i might just do a 10 weeker of that and week 1-6 winny i have nolvadex and i just ordered clomid so far im confused it been 3 weeks i dont feel the cypionate cause i went from 181 to 204 in matter of 2 weeks i was at the doctors so i know myself with roids im the person everyone see's doing roids so its ok my famous line is RAWR I DONT TAKE ROIDS AND GET ALL ROID RAGE LOLL>!>!!


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 16, 2008)

the thing is though i seroiusly dont feel that pump lik ewhen i was little i was using methyl-1 test prohormone whent hey came out i would be so fucking hungry all the time and full of energy but right now on this prop and cypionate i just gained weight i dont feel any bigger but my friends keep saying im huge i just dont get it cause i woulod know when something kicks in or feel s in my system i just wonder why this is how it was last time i did 1-5 test and deca last summer and everyone kept telling me the same thing ur getting big ur getting huge and i didnt even work out cause i was so lazy at the gym always smoking weed and doing ciggarettes i didnt feel bigger but infact i did gain weight and i didnt do pct and i responded really well to deca i felt sense of well being at one point and i was not confused i knew my body was just growing normaly from steroids and i didnt havet to work out from that poinjt i was about 158-180 and i been at that weight and i have no lost but now i wanna do a proper cycle same friend wanted me to finish the 10 weeks but i only did 5


----------



## sTaTic (Dec 16, 2008)

I've never seen that product either.  Like Raj said though, doesn't mean it's fake.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 16, 2008)

getNbigg said:


> the thing is though i seroiusly dont feel that pump lik ewhen i was little i was using methyl-1 test prohormone whent hey came out i would be so fucking hungry all the time and full of energy but right now on this prop and cypionate i just gained weight i dont feel any bigger but my friends keep saying im huge i just dont get it cause i woulod know when something kicks in or feel s in my system i just wonder why this is how it was last time i did 1-5 test and deca last summer and everyone kept telling me the same thing ur getting big ur getting huge and i didnt even work out cause i was so lazy at the gym always smoking weed and doing ciggarettes i didnt feel bigger but infact i did gain weight and i didnt do pct and i responded really well to deca i felt sense of well being at one point and i was not confused i knew my body was just growing normaly from steroids and i didnt havet to work out from that poinjt i was about 158-180 and i been at that weight and i have no lost but now i wanna do a proper cycle same friend wanted me to finish the 10 weeks but i only did 5



I can't express enough just how 'not ready' you are for AAS. I know many 19 year olds who are mentally ready (not physically) but your not one of those. Your wording... actually change that to everything you write just alarms me. Everything from the info you give about your training etc and simply the way you explain things just makes the alarm bells ring for me.

By the way if your putting on 1 pound per day over a few weeks you don't really feel it cos it is gradual. But if you were to jump the 3 weeks in 3 secs you would feel the change in size instantly. You mention you done deca etc but then you say this is your first cycle. I gather you just mean proper cycle. And a 5 week cycle for a 19 year old will make them huge but won't really bring to light the many nasty sides you will experience with AAS.

*And your friend who is saying do 1000mg sust to a 19 year old and for his first cycle is a fool.* I gather he is about 19 too. Saying that age isn't important as there are plenty of stupid fools of all ages about in any gym. 

I don't know if your just writing fast and making mistakes but many things you write don't make much sense. You wrote "i was not confused i knew my body was just growing normaly from steroids and i didnt havet to work out from that poinjt." Are you saying that once the gear kicked in you didn't have to work out cos you were getting big without going the gym?

And as far as knowing how to eat. Anyone can read a diet in a mag or google one up. But do you actually understand what all the different food groups do and what each food contains and the best ratios etc. And do you actually abide by it? Meaning do you have a few protein shakes and some chicken breast and because of that you think you are sorted diet wise?

Do you even know about estrogenic side effects? Or simply estrogen... and androgen. Plus things like prolactin etc. What steroids actually do? Why they work and how they stop your natural supply of test. *I don't mean to sound insulting or condersending I am just concerned your gonna fuck up your hormones cos your taking things to get you big without knowing what exactly they are*. Many people think taking test will just increase their test levels and they will go huge and that is it. They don't realize whenever you put test into your system your body will start to cease natural production. And when you stop you shutdown and your body has to start producing it asap. By the way if the gear is legit you should start feeling it soon cos the above is the main reason why it takes many weeks to properly kick in. If anything at the start you can go abit funny. I just mean as it stops full production you can actually feel alittle worse. But usually the self created mental buzz of starting the cycle can cloud that. Your body is so complex and alsorts are going on inside it. 

By the way I am 25 on 23rd Dec so I am young too. I am far from cautious (very far) but trust me you will only regret it.

*By the way when others read this thread they will sure say the same things I have. I hope when you get a few more similar replies you might start to reconsider*. Saying that me thinks you could get 100 similar replies and you will still do it. Like I said I don't mean to go on but I just don't want to see other uneducated person crying after he fucks things up. Things like not understanding why he can't get a hard on and then making a physical problem a mental etc etc.


----------



## Jayburned (Dec 21, 2008)

Damn, getnbig, you got served.


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 22, 2008)

COSIGN ELIVIA1023

As far the the cycle im on 4th week with no strength no vascularity and str
im just about thinking of quiting even though i gained 20 pounds i went from from 12% to 15% and starting PCT with nolva and wait for my 20ml vial of Equipoise and 500TABS of winstrol as far as eating i have a good regime.
Meal one Banana Strawberries with 3 scoops of weigh SHAKE
     oatmeal cereal 3 egg omlet

Meal two smoked turkey and ham grits
         toasted white tuna 41gram protein

Meal three DInner either chicken beef with pasta

Meal Four Potatoes and Chips with Salami 18 gram protein

Meal Five Kraft Dinner with Glass of Milk and Nutella

Meal 6six again banana strawberry with 3 scoops of weigh

So i dont think these steroids or legit cause before
my friend that is telling me to do 1000mgs of sustanon
is the friend that gave me 4 shots of 300 deca and 400 test P every week for 4
weeks but i had to go on vacation i gained 30 pounds solid and lost fat i could post
a picture and out of all my friend that done steroids none of them have done PCT
even tho i tell them to get NOLVA and CLOMID they still ignore me.

" Are you saying that once the gear kicked in you didn't have to work out cos you were getting big without going the gym?"

YES! i grew while i was on vacation 30 pounds didnt work out my appettite was so just overwhelmed with eating and thats all i did
im going to wait this week till alin sends in my EQ and Winstrol tabs im looking forward to do this cycle bcz i responded so well to Deca i think EQ may share the same results
I really h0pe this is not a double post ^^


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 22, 2008)

doubl epost


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 22, 2008)

getNbigg said:


> COSIGN ELIVIA1023
> 
> As far the the cycle im on 4th week with no strength no vascularity and str
> im just about thinking of quiting even though i gained 20 pounds i went from from 12% to 15% and starting PCT with nolva and wait for my 20ml vial of Equipoise and 500TABS of winstrol as far as eating i have a good regime.
> ...



There are many things I could say but I won't. Just try and be careful with what you put into your body. Please don't listen to your friend because he is a fool. It's your body so you can do what I want. I just hope you don't regret your decisions. By the way it doesn't matter what you look like... that is not my concern. You could have a great body for a 19 year old. I am concerned with what your gonna do to your hormones and your overall mentality.

You shouldn't be using steroids and not working out. It doesn't matter that you put on 30 pounds and your made up with that. Nearly all 19 year olds eventually but on 30 pounds in the following years cos they are naturally growing... you have just took the short route. Do you know the damage you can do with mis using steroids? How they enlarge your internal organs. Not to mention what 30 extra pounds ina  few weeks does to your heart etc.

I am pleased you have stopped and are gonna start nolva. But you haven't learnt a thing. If your cycle was doing what you wanted it to do you would have carried on. Your only stopping cos you are bascially gaining fat from it. And it doesn't take a genuis to realize that is cos your are barely going to the gym 

I wish you all the best and am just glad your not going on 1000mg of Sust at 19. You shouldn't be on anything. By the way people have just scanned this thread and not really read it. Many don't even look at this section. But say you wrote what you did on another forum (such as Alinboard) you would have 20 people calling you a silly fool. Your only young so I understand your eagerness and how you are just looking at the positives from gear and not really taking the wise/correct path. Anyway your diet looks decent so keep it up. Just be careful. Have a great Xmas and New Year and keep researching on the forum.


----------



## getNbigg (Dec 23, 2008)

Elivia i like to thank you for a really good response when someone is that kind
and answer to my cycle then i really listen im going to have make sure about
doing the EQ and Winstrol i think it can really help me get shredded im at 200 pounds
14 % percent body fat and the most i would like to be is 235 so if i can gain as much
right now doing it natural would be really awesome.235 at 8-9 % body fat would a really good look to me everyone every day told me when i packed on those 30 pounds hey ur big hey, ur huge almost after every comment in summer and some are like yur on steroids and my only excuse was no i did prohormones their not steroids and i never did a full cycle i workout and eat good that was my excuse. i just really need to get shredded
as i moving out and trying to finish my grade 12 education i drive to school and in my time i do steroids and workout and eat party only on fridays and saturdays i currently wondering why am i only gaining fat and not gaining any muscle pumps or stregnth gains im getting kinda bored wondering whats up with this stuff i feel no sense of well being a i think this stuff is fake by the way 95% percent fake rest is just olive oil.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 8, 2009)

I have to put this on here cos your messages baffle me. He just PM'ed me saying his mums bf is now getting him a steroid kit with HGH and 3 other steroids. I know your only 19 and you ask for a safe cycle but the way you think about things there simply isn't any. You are so impatient. Your getting this cos Alin hasn't sent your stuff. You only ordered on the 12th Dec. There can be alsorts of delays over the Xmas period. Just wait alittle bit longer. You know my views about you taking EQ and Winny but your gonna do it anyway. What you gonan do when you get both of them and also the kit?

Why do you PM me adding _"I have only done PH cycles with m1t's for 2 weeks."_ You have done test p and test c haven't you etc etc. And abit of deca in the past. Do you think I will forget who you are. Have you stopped your test p? How are you feeling? You need to let yourself recover first.

I am only doing this for your own good so I will list my full reply and maybe some others can say how they feel about a 19 year old taking HGH and maybe 3 steroids together.

_"Please don't do it. Firstly if he is getting you that he is a fool. Secondly HGH is not a steroid and you don't need it at all. It doesn't really bulk you up that much. It is very expensive and yes it is amazing but not for your goals. It is mainly used for older individuals. Do you know why it is actually used? Do you know many doctors prescribe it for certain things? Some on here will use it with steroids and get great gains. But like I said your 19 and your GH levels are so high so it is simply not needed. You need to be on GH for atleast 6months to get the most from it. $600 for all the stuff is simply not enough cos it is expensive if you get the amount the average person needs for a successful cycle.

And your gonna get steroids with it but you don't know what ones. I imagine it's not exactly gonna be a 12 week cycle and just bits so again useless. Just have some patience and wait for Alin's order. Plus you need to recover from your last cycle.

Why did you write and I have only done PH cycles with m1t's for 2 weeks? You have just done lots of test p haven't you? Why would you even write this?

You ask how much HGH is. Spending an hour searching online might give you an indication of how much the going rate is don't you think.

I am sorry is I am harsh again but your only gonna regret what you are gonna do (3 different steroids and HGH).

Let me know what you get and I will try my best to advise you on the safest way to use them cos I know your gonna use them regardless what I say.

Kev"_


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 20, 2009)

Damn give the kid a break! (i realize this is an old post) but I read this and just couldnt keep my mouth shut!!! my apoligies! Ok first off, I am a pro and I run more than one ester of the same dirt all the time. If 19 year old kids didnt do crazy stuff like runnin gear and taking crazy amounts of test then we wouldnt ever see 275lb 22 yr olds about to enter the pro circuit!!!  I think its awesome that getNbig is wanting to get Big as fuck! Dude if you dont mind livin til 60 or 70 maybe 80 then fucking juice away, but if you want to live and be in perfect health til 95 then quit getting dirty now and go clean up.....Get n Big I just pray u have sum letro on hand, you might go tranny by the time its all over(if u don't)!      GodBless and lift til u puke!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 20, 2009)

yokedmofo said:


> Damn give the kid a break! (i realize this is an old post) but I read this and just couldnt keep my mouth shut!!! my apoligies! Ok first off, I am a pro and I run more than one ester of the same dirt all the time. If 19 year old kids didnt do crazy stuff like runnin gear and taking crazy amounts of test then we wouldnt ever see 275lb 22 yr olds about to enter the pro circuit!!!  I think its awesome that getNbig is wanting to get Big as fuck! Dude if you dont mind livin til 60 or 70 maybe 80 then fucking juice away, but if you want to live and be in perfect health til 95 then quit getting dirty now and go clean up.....Get n Big I just pray u have sum letro on hand, you might go tranny by the time its all over(if u don't)!      GodBless and lift til u puke!



Don't you sound like a complete twat. I am all for certain 19 year old doing what they want. Some are genetically gifted and huge by 19 (lifting naturally). And if they have the mental attitude and passion and drive then go for it and try and reach pro... but of course don't burn yourself out.

I admit I was alittle harsh but I felt I had to be to stop him doing his plans. Cos I have come across so many young ones who don't think and just do it regardless what people say. But you are just a fucking moron. Your advice is possibily the worst I have ever come across. Did you even bother to read his posts. He doesn't even train that hard and hasn't been lifting long. He doesn't have the foundations in place so how can that be a good starting point to go and inject 1000mg sust per week. Oh and is clearly immature and simply not ready. Your giving him advice which will simply fuck him up. He has been sending messages of thanks cause he is a nice lad and probably realized he got alittle carried away and he should be more sensible cos he is gonna be injecting it into his body. But he is only young and most that age are not ready.

I have to say when did I say running two different esters is bad. I am running e and p now. What I said is it is wrong for a 19 year old who doesn't even know about gear and what it actually does to run test p and c then just stop and run sust at 1000mg per week. Oh and then I told him not to run the kit he was gonna get of HGH and 5 other compounds too!

Who cares if you are a pro. Anyone can train hard and take gear and eat right. Still doesn't mean your not a irresponsible idiot like you clearly are. And byu the way I am all for pushing boundaries and taking some risks but what you say as advice to someone who dosn't even know what estrogen or prolaction or AI is... well I can't even be bothered saying anymore.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 20, 2009)

yokedmofo said:


> Damn give the kid a break! (i realize this is an old post) but I read this and just couldnt keep my mouth shut!!! my apoligies! Ok first off, I am a pro and I run more than one ester of the same dirt all the time. If 19 year old kids didnt do crazy stuff like runnin gear and taking crazy amounts of test then we wouldnt ever see 275lb 22 yr olds about to enter the pro circuit!!!  I think its awesome that getNbig is wanting to get Big as fuck! Dude if you dont mind livin til 60 or 70 maybe 80 then fucking juice away, but if you want to live and be in perfect health til 95 then quit getting dirty now and go clean up.....Get n Big I just pray u have sum letro on hand, you might go tranny by the time its all over(if u don't)!      GodBless and lift til u puke!



By the way the average age of death in males is 72 so your alittle off. And I want to die fairly young cos I don't want to be some mindless man in a home somewhere at 95 but it still doesn't mean I am gonna just blantantly fuck myself up.


----------



## getNbigg (Jan 22, 2009)

OK BRo's this is what i accuatly got today from a diffrent source
3 bottles of sustanon 300 10ml vials i didnt get the HCG of my moms boyfriend
because it wasnt infact 3 steroids and HCG it was 20ml x 20 vials
of jintropin kits he told
each bottle contains
100mg test D
80mg test P
60mg test PP
60mg test Isocaproate

Im thinking about doing starting today 600mg  Split into two injections
Thur and Mon for 10 weeks i have nolvadex but also wanted to say
i may purchase the jintropin and use it for pct next month or into my cycle
at 500iu every 5 days kinda pricy if u ask me but then again i want to have
a good cycle i can get it whenever.I was told Sustanon should be injected
every day from to get the most out of the propionate but i really dont care
2 injections per week is fine. and when i did deca and enthante i was using
again 250mg and 300mg.and i got really good results so quick question
can i up my dose to 900mg of sustanon or extend 10 week into 14-16 weeks
i wanna get the most outta of the gains.


----------



## getNbigg (Jan 22, 2009)

is deconate in sustano similiar to durabolin deconate? cause if so
i would change my mind about upping the dose i forgot to mention
that alin has sent me an email saying i should of got my gear already
but i think it been siezed bcz i foned the post office and i dont think
he got my apart # right,


----------



## getNbigg (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok heres something i dont understand i think im right cause
everyone else is talking nonsense why would u have to inject
sustanon every day to get the most out of propionate when
i kno it kicks in 1 day and is active for 2 dayz but then 3-4
phenyl propionate which is straight propionate just the ester
attached to so it releases in 3-4 days i think ur blood levels
will be already normal bcz of the release formula and by the
time the other esters kick in u should be feeling a pump
maybe the next two weeks u can inject straight prop eod
your not really getting that extra bang for the buck
also 2 shots per week of 300mg sustanon i think is sufficent enough
because ur always have the straight prop in your system i think
everyone just misunderstands that maybe the first week your not
getting the most outta of prop then again i would wait a week
to see results


----------



## getNbigg (Jan 23, 2009)

it says on this website when taking more then 750mg to 1000mg
a week there is no doubt side effects will be outweighing benfits.
but i think thats only up to the user if testerone deconate
is simlilar to nandrolone deconate instead of doing 600mg a week
i would up my dose to 900mg split into mon tues wed injections
therefore getting 300mgs of the deconate and propionate is test is test
so compared to my deca enthnate cycle im still getting test and bonus
of isocropate i would really like to know the diffrence between them two
and this would be my first chance to see a longer cycle 11 weeks in total
instead of the 4 weeks i have done last year plus i get the workout this time
around


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know what to say. What are you doing to yourself. It's up to you what you do but you know my feelings on the subject. I have been one of the only ones to reply on this thread and you wrote me saying how I was right and you were rushing things but obviously you must have changed your mind. A few weeks can be a long time when someone is very young.

I will just be honest cos you change your history everytime. I don't know what to think. Now your saying you have done test e. You have never mentioned that. You said test p for a few weeks and the test c. Then you were gonna do 1000mg of sust starting week 5 but you never done that. Plus the deca of course you never mentioned but then you did later in your threads. 

Plus although it was technically last year you write it like it was awhile ago. You need to let yourself recover from the test p and c. Although you weren't on it long you still need to make sure you are fully recovered. You know I don't think you should do any gear but it's entirely up to you.

Asking if "testerone deconate is simlilar to nandrolone deconate" shows you need to do more research before starting. But I respect you asking cos most your age don't bother. And no question is a stupid one cos it shows you want to learn and your willing to ask so it's cool. Nandrolone and testosterone are completely different. You can't be doing a very high dose of nandrolone compared to test. Just google the two words and that will tell you most things you need to learn. If any term or name comes up just google it and you will only learn more and more over time. 

But if you must do a cycle (which I strongly urge you not to) then just keep it nice and simple. It will moreorless be your first proper cycle (long) so you would only need one compound.

By the way you right about sust. One or 2 weekly injections is the best. 1 per day is common in parts but not needed for most of the reasons you highlighted. There is simply no need cos the whole point of sust is that it is a blend of tests that hit you at different periods.

A 19 year old doesn't need AAS. Bu you do what you want and I wish you goodluck and just try and be careful. But a 19 year old defo doesn't need HGH... it's just not needed. Just remember more is not always more. Take care


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 25, 2009)

getNbigg said:


> OK BRo's this is what i accuatly got today from a diffrent source
> 3 bottles of sustanon 300 10ml vials i didnt get the HCG of my moms boyfriend
> because it wasnt infact 3 steroids and HCG it was 20ml x 20 vials
> of jintropin kits he told
> ...



I was just curious but you list you may start your pct next month. But even if you just do a 10 week cycle your pct won't be started till May cos of the active life and cycle length. I know you said above you haven't started it and are thinking about it. I just ask cos I wonder if you have actually started and just said you haven't cos the things you write don't usually add up.

Sorry if I am being anal about it I am just curious. I know mistakes are easy to make and I do them all the time. It's just other stuff like you say the HCG and 3 steroids actually turned out to be HGH and steroids. But you wrote me weeks ago saying how he is getting you HGH and steroids and how to use the HGH and if it is good etc. By the way you must have read on various threads and 900mg per week is simply not needed for a first proper cycle.


----------



## getNbigg (Jan 25, 2009)

Bro i have started it and for the pictures i posted before
the reason i accuatly stopped was i found Superior Anabolic Labs
was SYNTHOL yeah talk about garbage and fake oil.I have started
this cycle my friend has led me to believe these pharmacuetical grade
sustanons are LEgit bcz he has gained 15 pounds in 8 week with only
500mg a week.the guy that sold them to me is in jail so is the guy from
superior anabolic labs and as for my 400$ cellphone i left for collateral
he still has it.Alin has send me a reply and told me i will not get my gear
because i mispelled my address and has been resent back to moldova
which is a fake adress.Its very confusing situation i know.The first
SAL products i ever used were legit thats why i was fooled purchasing them.
APOLOGIES TO THE BOARD ABOUT ANY MISCONCEPTION


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 25, 2009)

getNbigg said:


> Bro i have started it and for the pictures i posted before
> the reason i accuatly stopped was i found Superior Anabolic Labs
> was SYNTHOL yeah talk about garbage and fake oil.I have started
> this cycle my friend has led me to believe these pharmacuetical grade
> ...



I am not even gonna bother replying to any of your messages anymore. Why do you bother asking for advice when you have already started. I had a feeling you had. And you still haven't answered my questions. You say stuff then go back on it. You lie about things. You say you have done no gear b4 and then we find out you have done deca. Then you lie about your other cycle. Then you say you have done test e. Then all the stuff with the steroid kit. 

I can't see why someone would just lie like that so I know you are probably telling the truth... or trying to. People might lie about ages, experience or certain things but not like this so I do think your telling the truth and just getting mixed up. To be honest I don't think you have the mental capacity to do gear properly so your best just stopping before you permanently damage yourself. I am sorry if that offends you but I am just being honest. How did you manage to misspell your address on something so important. Are you sure you never put somewhere else and it back fired so was sent back.

You write "Alin has send me a reply and told me i will not get my gear
because i mispelled my address and has been resent back to moldova
which is a fake adress." What do you mean? How can you say the Moldovian address is fake? You never saw the package so never saw the address. And yes Moldova is a real country... it is in Eastern Europe, located between Romania to the west and Ukraine to the north.

Many things don't add up. Alin would not just say your not getting your gear like that. So I know your not being truthful.

Now your saying the "the reason i accuatly stopped was i found Superior Anabolic Labs was SYNTHOL yeah talk about garbage and fake oil" and "The first SAL products i ever used were legit thats why i was fooled purchasing them." Ok where do I begin! Firstly so you have used other SAL products before and they were real. I assume this is the deca and test e you have tried in the past but of course you have never done a proper cycle before your test p and test c (and was gonna be sust too). If you have used products it is 2 or more so it must be them. When did you use test e? How old where you? I know you didn't use it with deca so it must be a different time. When did you use the deca and for how long? I don't really know why I am wasting my time here. It might be cos my bro has special needs and I am just thinking about if he done AAS. By the way I am not taking the piss cos that is true.

I have to add how do you know it was SYNTHOL in the other stuff? You said you put on 20 pounds in 2 weeks! By the way any one checking the 1st page that 20 weeks is a mistake and was edited. How could you put on 20 pounds if it was SYNTHOL? And do you realize how dangerous that can be in the wrong hands. Did you get it tested? I am sure it was fake stuff cos most are but explain the 20 pounds and the gaining more fat etc. If it was SYNTHOL all I will say is fuck your right arse cheek must be huge by now. 

Why would you give your $400 cellphone as collateral. That sounds like a really smart thing to do when buying steroids. Your clearly gonna get it back aren't you. That act just proves all I have said above... you really don't have the mental capacity to do AAS. Cos I know the industry gets a bad reputation etc. How big guys cen be stereotyped as dumb by many. But most (not all) of the guys you see who make it far in Bodybuilding are really smart guys. Training hard and eating lots doesn't really cut it. Therefore for the usual people who just want to do a cycle or 3 I always think it is wise they have the mental capacity to cope with the changes and the planning, dosing, injecting, health aspects, diet plan, training plan etc etc. The guys who think more is more and just recklessly inject and swallow pills are the ones that give this industry such a bad name.

You say it's a very confusing situation but it really isn't. I was gonna write something then but it was quite insulting so I won't. Just be more wise in the future. You need some good/intelligent people around you to help you out... and not mates who rec 1000mg of Sust for a 19 year old. I will say again more is not always more.


----------



## samiRoidz187 (Feb 26, 2009)

damm dum asss  getNbigg ...wan i was 19 all a did was protein  and  creatine
and eat a lot OFF CHICKEN AND BEEF NOT STEROIDS ..
at 22 i am 5/8  210 ..

now i do steroids i am 266  / and 23

pro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 26, 2009)

samiRoidz187 said:


> damm dum asss  getNbigg ...wan i was 19 all a did was protein  and  creatine
> and eat a lot OFF CHICKEN AND BEEF NOT STEROIDS ..
> at 22 i am 5/8  210 ..
> 
> ...



Old thread but some wise words. Started young like me but not in a reckless way... obviously I only have a few lines to go by but 266 at 23... that is big.


----------



## fit2fight1 (May 22, 2009)

I have also never heard about this.I think you misunderstood the product.


----------



## Ga. Tim (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW! getnbig please listen to Elvia. Everything he is saying is true. I started my first cycle probably at 19 or 20. I would cycle on and off then that eventually turned into always on and never being off. I had no idea what I was doing. I just wanted to get really big and really fast. I'm 36 now and been off gear for 5 years. My natural test production is dead. My doc has me on hormone therapy. My thyroid is also dead. I will have to take synthroid for the rest of my life. My test levels were equal to a 70 yr old man. That was after being off for 3 years. Always do pct. If you're not careful, you will permenantly shut down your hormones. You are way too young for that. Life is a marathon, not a sprint. I had to learn the hard way. You don't.  1000 mg's of test is a serious dosage. That should only be for very experienced users. If you got good results with deca, that's great. Stick to the milder anabolics as long as you can. If not, next cycle you'll have to do 1500 mg to get results then 2000. Next thing you know nothing works and your whole system is screwed. Get educated and stop listening to your friends. They're clueless!!!


----------



## Gettinhuge_pump (Mar 15, 2011)

Was browsing through old threads and this getNbig guys ignorance is unreal! He contradicts himself too many times to count and couldn't ever answer elvias questions...I literally LOL at this kid! 

Elvia-u had way more patience than I would have had with him lol...


----------



## rocco-x (Jul 6, 2011)

i just noticed this thread was from 09.wanted to tell this kid his post makes no sense at all.sounds like he just rambles on and contradicts himself.
   funny how he's not even around now.says he's gonna stop his cycle,start his pct while he waits for his 20ml of eq and 500winny tabs...wtf is that about.far too many kids think aas are some kind of magic potion.yes,1,000mg/wk of sust is good...if you're seasones at aas usage,not cherry to it.whatever happened to 12wks of cyp or enth?hell,back in the day we didn't even have pct...pct...what was that?we just tapered down and hoped for the best and ate shitloads of tribulus terrestis.
  his friends are all morons.got one guy on another board asking me the best way to do a dbol only cycle and pct.told him he wasn't ready for aas or my answer cause i was about to light his ass on fire.take a pill,do chest/arms 6 days a week and grow.that's the mentality of todays youth.not all,some actually take my advice in the gym and once i turn them onto different routines and they see how much faster they grow the idea of aas kinda goes away.it's the assh**** who're out to make a fast buck or two are the ones who i wanna punch their teeth out.taking advantage of someone elses misinformed mentality as a get rich quick scheme gets me heated bro...heated.


----------



## MPMC (Jul 6, 2011)

Preach on Rocco, havent seen you over here in a while man.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just noticed this... fuck. Now he would have got a couple of replies and thats it. Gone the days I try to stop all these newbies from damaging themselves. What makes me laugh is the fella who said he was pro and now he has a pic up years later haha


----------



## Tommyd (Jul 19, 2011)

this post cracked me up at first but as i continued reading it i felt sorry him. 
the poor kid, he must a have mental problem and is proberly going to fuck himself up with steriods. 
the picture of the bloke that said hes a pro is a cracker aswell!


----------

